# Waxstock 2012 Photos



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Slightly late I know been quite busy lately haven't had the time to get them uploaded, a few photos I took from this years waxstock.

Also hope I put this in the correct section.

















































































































































Nothing major just the best of a few I took I guess. 

Was a good show and gotta thank DMH for picking me up, cheers mate haha.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some good shots there buddy :thumb:


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice shots, you've caught me and my girlfriend in the 3rd photo, although the light from the window has made my hair look a bit freaky


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Some very nice shots there! And great cars too lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent pictures, that green RS was gorgeous but not as beasty as the white RS500. Mmmm


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, yeah i'm still trying to learn how to use the camera - but i'm quite impressed for my first real attempt lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

that username looks familiar..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top pics


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

You caught me with the tripod a couple of times, I might have to get the picture out of you outside taking a couple snaps haha

As said on ES6 they look good mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great pics


----------

